# Question about tetra's and balla sharks



## brettxw (Mar 6, 2009)

Two questions. 

First is about my balla sharks. I had about five of them and two of them did not live. The remaining three are alive and healthy. Over night two of them got HUGE. Enough for me to be like "holy crap". The third one actually seems like he gets smaller ha. Seriously though, he has not grown at all in size. Could something be stopping his growth??

Secondly, my black tetra's. I was cycling a tank and decided to just give up on it and put the tetras in the main tank. Well Im seeing one of them get big as well. Like fat wise as if it was a she and she is pregnant. I know nothing about tetra's so this will be stupid but, is that psosible? or do they actually grow bigger then that small size you get them at from the store?


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

Bala Sharks do grow HUGE. 30 gallon is not sufficent room for one, let alone five. Same with the pleco.

I am not sure about the Tetras.


----------



## brettxw (Mar 6, 2009)

British said:


> Bala Sharks do grow HUGE. 30 gallon is not sufficent room for one, let alone five. Same with the pleco.
> 
> I am not sure about the Tetras.



Well, sadly, I only have three ballas. I was told they would not grow that fast so I would be good for a year before I had to get a bigger tank. Well that doesnt seem to be the plan anymore.


Also, about cleaning. How often should I gravel vacuum (i think thats what they call it) and do a 50% water change? I have not done that in..maybe..2 months tops..Should I do that asap now?


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

What are the parameters in your tank? Do you have a test kit? Weekly water changes are good ideas and the gravel vac makes it less stressfull on the fish, even when you aren't vaccuming the gravel.


----------



## brettxw (Mar 6, 2009)

British said:


> What are the parameters in your tank? Do you have a test kit? Weekly water changes are good ideas and the gravel vac makes it less stressfull on the fish, even when you aren't vaccuming the gravel.



Well, I am doing a gravel vacuum and going to do about a 50-75% water change while Im doing it. I do have chemical testing kits and will do them about half n hour after I complete the water cleaning. My tests were always good after the cycling was completed.


update : Im kinda nervous...I gravel vacuumed...replaced 50% water then noticed I had to put water in the filter to get it to spin then all that nasty gunk came pouring back into the water. Did another 50% water change (after cleaning that gunk out, well as much as I could..) but its gloomy in there, not clear like it used to be. Will that die down/settle then go back to being clear??


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

Just give it a day or so and it should go down. Never run your filter out of the water.


----------



## brettxw (Mar 6, 2009)

British said:


> Just give it a day or so and it should go down. Never run your filter out of the water.


It never ran out of water. I know a few things ha. just...not enough sadly. I do notice though that my filter cylinder is not spinning like it used to. its a lot slower. I believe I need to change the filter.


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes. That is a good idea. It should be unplugged while doing water changes, though. I run a UG so I don't know much on canisters. Can you provide a photograph of your Tetra as well? It would help.


----------



## brettxw (Mar 6, 2009)

I will try to get one. They fast. My filter is a penguin bio wheel. Thought I could find info online about it but noooo


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

Someone else may be able to help with the filter. I know how fast fish can be. It just takes patients. Even with Bettas it's one good shot out of twenty.


----------



## brettxw (Mar 6, 2009)

And the balla's. They where like dolphins when I was changing the water. All I had to do was light a ring on fire and sell tickets and I was the Circus haha


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

I am not a believer in circuses. They are nothing but animal cruelty.


----------



## brettxw (Mar 6, 2009)

British said:


> I am not a believer in circuses. They are nothing but animal cruelty.


Oh I def agree with you 100% on that. I was just stating that they are quick and jumping out of the water. I honestly thought they were going to clear the sides of the tank and land on the floor.


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow. Makes me want a few. LOL I wish I had that kind of room. I'm still deciding on inhabitants for my 32 custom. Amaro may end up all by his lonesome in there.  I love him. 

Have you seen Peta's new campagin against Ringling Bros?


----------

